# Little help



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

I've been trying to gain muscle for about 6 months, but only started to get into it seriously a few weeks ago. I've started to create my diet now, and i was wandering if you guys could tell me if it's decent enough or not to gain weight.

Morning - Pint of milk, 4 peices of toast with peanut butter

Mid - 6 Chicken nuggets, Jacket potato with cheese, chicken breast

Afternoon - 2 tuna sandwiches, 2 Banana's, some nuts

Evening - Pint of orage juice, Sheapards pie (mmm)

As soon as i can get my hands on some whey protien i'll have some of that in the morning, and right after i do my workout which would be in the afternoon, with the tuna. Also i am quite short so the average intake would be slightly lower than the average person. I think that i probably should stick at least one more small meal in there, but i'll take you're advice first  Also i am not that seriouse about working out right now, i'm following Mr T's workout for now, to see if that helps me since my last workout routine has stopped me gaining any more lean mass.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Should look into getting some Creatine powder aswell... ive only been using it a week but im definitly seeing some improvement and power.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

When you get your protein powder, right before you get into bed blend up a scoop of it with a couple of tablespoons of cottage cheese and a splash of milk. If you want to make it really special add in a splash of Crusha milkshake concentrate ...


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Ok guys thanks for the help, i'll get stright onto it. Alex you live in Loughborough? Because i'm in Lincolnshire which is'nt that far away, and im currently at Queen Elizabeth 2nd college, in Liecester


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

If you have trouble gaining weight then get the calories high! Pizza and ice-cream works well, Burger King is another good one, a double whoppa with cheese is 1500 cals and 60 grams of protien.

If you're getting some supplements then get some weightgainer, N-Large by prolab is a good one that comes highly recommended


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

hehe cool I didn't know that! got to figure out where my nearest burger king is now 

Yeah im in Loughborough for now... will be off on the 28th of July though for my Army basic training at ATR Lichfield.

What r you studying?


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm studying Physics (ahh!), Geography, I.C.T. and Graphics. Think i will probably drop I.C.T for my second year, it's really boring. Good luck in you're army training, maybe we will see eachother at a burger king soon eh? Also thanks for the advise raven, and nice tatoo.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah as raven says eat as much and as high as cal foods as possible, lucky guys to have a fast metabolic rate..


----------

